# What should microfoam in half drunk latte look like?



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi,

I have a Delonghi Magnifica ESAM 4200 which I've been practicing making microfoam with for over 18 months. I am decent at it but looking to take it to next level. My issue is that under the top layer of foam it's just hot milk. I've been looking at videos and I think I know what I need to practice to improve on this (although the machine itself could be limiting me).

One thing I'd find handy is if I could see photos of what the milk in a half-drunk cup of latte/flat white should look like! All the photos I see are of a full cup and my milk looks deceivingly quite similar to that (see attachment). Can anyone share? It's been a while since I've managed to have a coffee shop latte to remind myself.

Thanks!


----------



## jjstorgaard (Jan 19, 2019)

I suppose it's got to do with personal preference, but in my experience the consistency of a flat white at a good cafe is more or less the same all the way through. Or at least I enjoy it like that.

Here's a photo of my slightly more than half drunk coffee from this morning, which I was very happy with.

JJ


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Mine is half empty...


----------



## CGC (May 20, 2021)

Hi @tripleshot I don't have any pictures for you, but I recently bought this machine and I am really struggling to get the silky milk texture for my flat white. any tips on how you have done yours would be greatly appreciated. Mine is just very frothy (foamy) and I quite don't like it. It also doesn't blend with the coffee like it does in the a cafe flat white. Desperate to get it right!


----------

